# Windows and locks wont work



## Chuck 58 (May 26, 2021)

I have a 93 Maxima and the windows and the locks wont work. I recently had the
altinator changed and they worked for about a day and went back to not working.
Im about to pull my hair out, any help out there?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If I was to take a random guess...which I don't like doing....I would be suspecting an issue with the driver's door main switch or its ground circuit. That said, there is a symptom chart for the power windows that will direct you to a diagnostic procedure in the Body (BF) section of the factory service manual. Nico Club's website has the 1994 Maxima FSM available online for free, which should be the same as the 93 Maxima manual. I would suggest you start there; they also have wiring diagrams, as well.


----------



## Chuck 58 (May 26, 2021)

Its not the switch, the mechanic said he had to lift the engine to replace the
Alternator,and the Locks and Windows worked for about 2 days after. Has to be
something to do with lifting the engine.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Chuck 58 said:


> Its not the switch, the mechanic said he had to lift the engine to replace the
> Alternator,and the Locks and Windows worked for about 2 days after. Has to be
> something to do with lifting the engine.


When the mechanic lifted the engine, damage to one or more wires close to the engine may have occurred; inspect them. There is a fusible link box that's next to the battery. Inspect the links for melting. I believe one of the links feeds the locks/windows.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know why he had to raise the engine; the starter comes right out the bottom on the J30 Maximas.


----------

